# Upgrading php74-*-7.4.27 Packages To php74-*-7.4.28



## spomerg (Mar 3, 2022)

When I run pkg upgrade I see:


```
New packages to be INSTALLED:
    php80: 8.0.16

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
    php74: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-bz2: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-calendar: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-ctype: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-curl: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-dom: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-fileinfo: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-filter: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-gd: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-iconv: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-intl: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-json: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-ldap: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-mbstring: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-mysqli: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-opcache: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-openssl: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-pdo: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-pdo_mysql: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-pdo_sqlite: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-phar: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-posix: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-readline: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-session: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-simplexml: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-sockets: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-sqlite3: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-tokenizer: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-xml: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-xmlreader: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-xmlwriter: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-zip: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
    php74-zlib: 7.4.27 -> 7.4.28
```

I _do_ want to upgrade all the php74-* packages to the latest version (to mitigate a security vulnerability), but I don't want to install php80 (yet) as I want to keep the php74 version. If I follow through with the pkg upgrade, will this install 8.0 and mess things up? 

 - Gavin


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 3, 2022)

Solved - Avoid upgrading to PHP 8.0
					

Since lang/php74 has recently been marked as "deprecated" (while it is officially supported until November 2022) my server is now proposing to upgrade it to lang/php80. The problem is that www/dokuwiki isn't ready yet fort that version and so I'm compelled at the moment to hold back that, and...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## hbsd (Mar 3, 2022)

spomerg  Preventing upgrades doesn't seem like a good idea.
Version 7 will die soon and you'll eventually have to upgrade.
I don't use PHP much anymore. But I upgraded version 7.4 to 8.0 and tested a relatively old project that ran without problem (of course, it was a simple student project).
Maybe this will help you:
Migrating from PHP 7.4.x to PHP 8.0.x
P.S. Unfortunately PHP doesn't have a good version manager like virtualenv or rbenv. I run many ruby/python versions on my machine without any problem.


----------



## spomerg (Mar 7, 2022)

Thanks. Yeah, I was testing all my php web apps and scripts with version 8.0 on my test server first before upgrading from 7.4 on my production server. I finished all the testing on Friday and upgraded to 8.0 this morning on my production host.


----------



## spomerg (Mar 7, 2022)

Thanks grahamperrin, but I've already upgraded 8.0 (see my last reply above).


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 7, 2022)

spomerg said:


> Thanks grahamperrin, but I've already upgraded 8.0 (see my last reply above).


Ah sorry I'm on mobile the OP indicator is different, I didn't see it!


----------



## spomerg (Mar 7, 2022)

No worries, you meant well. Thanks again.


----------

